

Create a connected light with your Raspberry Pi in 15 minutes - andreareginato
http://lelylan.github.io/lab-projects/raspberry-pi-light/

======
NicoJuicy
Awesome, yesterday i was looking for an easy combination of electronics and
the Pi... The examples (knowing nothing of electronics) were mostly to
advanced (multiple wiring, transistors, ...)..

Gonna try this out this weekend (have an Arduino board also)

